# Herichthys Carpintis Max Size?



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

What size can I expect my male Carpintis to get to? He is just a fraction away from hitting 5 inch now. I have read contradicting information on this. A book I read says 7 inch for males yet I have read on the internet that they can get to about 9 or 10 inch. What to believe?

Thanks


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

11" is the biggest one I've ever seen. That was in 1997 so I don't think it's too common. I would say on average 10' would be max


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Was that 11" a wild one?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

*** seen wilds around 11", even a bit bigger


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

One of the reasons that you see conflicting information is that some sources use Total Length (tip of nose to tip of tail fin) versus others that use Standard Length (tip of nose to base of tail fin).

H. Carpinte males can grow to 10 inches Standard length, but 8 inches is more common.


----------



## joshk281 (Sep 16, 2010)

*** seen them as large as 12"


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice one. I hope my 75 Gallon won't restrict him ( Two other tank mates ) long term?

Would love it if he got to around 8" even 7" would be nice.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I had an Escondido that was easily 12" The norm is between 8-10"


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

The 11" one is saw was a total length. He was massive, with a big hump on his head, and long trailers on his dorsal and anal fin.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

and no he wasn't wild, just old!!!


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Really, thats great I wold love mine to get that big but I don't think it will for a long time yet.


----------

